# One Cool Cat



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.texasflycaster.com/ForumPix/Texomabridgess001s.jpg

Here is an unusual catfish caught by Lake Texoma guide Scott Bridgess. Bridgess discovered, after shopping the fish to the folks at Cabela's and Bass Pro (to donate to their tanks), these fish are colored like this due to genetics, and once in captivity for a short time they apparently normalize their colors. Hope I know what I am doing in posting image? Apparently not.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That pic reminds me of the white catfish I used to catch occasionally in the Brazos River, but with a pimp job.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Skin that bad boy and you could make a serious sheath for a knife out of that.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like the kids were coloring outside the lines again. A "pinto" catfish.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Been seeing more and more last few years that look like that over here on the neches river. Not sure what is going on but they eat just the same.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Blue cats molt thier skin!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

*WHite fish*

My grandfather had a catfish farm while I was a kid. I remember several white catfish when he would transfer to a tank. Most of them were given to family memebers as pets. Ours was named Billy Jack we had him for about 9 years. Ours were albinos with punk eyes.

Never seen a holstien though!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats cool!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

moo moo


----------

